
GitHub Launches Package Registry - malvosenior
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/10/github-gets-a-package-registry/
======
subway
Existing discussion and a more direct link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881709)

